# 1964 GTO Father Son restoration



## Northeast64 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi all,

My father got his hands on a 64 GTO convertible about 15 years ago with the intent for he and I to work on it when we had the money to fix her up. Long story short, we never really ended up having the money to get after it like we always wanted. Fast forward to present day and the poor thing is still sitting in the garage and, thanks to my dad for passing down the work ethic gene, I'm too busy with too many things to even get some sleep, let alone work on the goat. A couple months ago I lost my old man, and as a 24 year old son it's been a tough blow, he taught me everything I know. It's put a lot of stuff in perspective, and given me a little time to think. My uncle has offered to front the money to have the car restored (I'll put up some pictures soon, it's going to need a LOT of work; all the body panels are in place, but it needs everything else and a lot of body work at that). 

My question to anybody that can help is this. Where can I send this car to have it rebuilt right?

I'm not worried about the money, or the time. It's going to be a resto mod with an LS swap (engine is seized), my dad always talked about having it done with class but also a little crazy. I'm in Massachusetts, but I'll send the thing to Hong Kong if it's going to be done correctly. I want to be able to go out to the shop and sit with the guys and put my two cents in, but also let them take care of what needs to be done. 

If you have any questions or have any helpful info, please let me know. I'll keep a detailed log and keep everyone updated as the project progresses.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Where in Mass? I have a guy in NY (on the PA border) that did my body work. Not a Pontiac concourse type place, but it doesn't sound like that's what you want. I also have THE guy in Chatanooga (used to be at Honest Charlies) if you want a first class hot rod...


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I think Nitemare does complete restorations, and builds Pontiac engines. He's in North Haven, CT. I'd reconsider that LS engine idea. A '64 GTO will be worth much more with a Pontiac engine, and will look much more correct. 

nitemare-performance.com


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On a fairly rare Pontiac that possibly could be of fairly high value when properly restored, it would be wise to order PHS documentation & read how the vehicle was originally built. If the '64 comes back a 3spd or 4spd GTO convert, esp a factory tripower optioned car, it would be very smart not to jump at using any old shop that "restores" old cars. There are tons of shops that will run up a monstrous bill along with with providing mediocre work. When one uses such shops, its always a disaster. Would go further than Don, if the vehicle your Dad your has been sitting on these last 15 years, documents out as a manual transmission '64 GTO, the cars deserves much better than a corner cutting resto mod build.

http://www.phs-online.com/order.htm


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, the engine being "seized" is not a show stopper, especially if it's original to the car. As Pinion head said, if it's a rare or highly optioned car, you may want to reconsider a restomod. The costs to do it "right" will be similar either way.


----------

